
List of startup tools, avoid reinventing the wheel - vinchuco
http://startuptools.pbworks.com/w/page/17974963/FrontPage
======
newman8r
Very useful, simple list here. I was recently looking for a list like this for
a NLP side-project and it was surprisingly hard to find anything good.

------
natch
How up to date is this?

Do not see shopify or squarespace there but maybe they are aimed at a
different market than startups?

~~~
vinchuco
Old

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fstartuptools.pbwork...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fstartuptools.pbworks.com%2Fw%2Fpage%2F17974963%2FFrontPage&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
gregman1
Who runs it? We need to update this cool article!

